# [solved] KNetworkManager-KDE-Icon nicht im Systemabschnitt

## LinuxTom

Kann ich ein Icon irgend wie zwingen sich dort zu platzieren? Konkret geht es um knetworkmanager. Den brauche ich nicht ständig zu sehen und der Platz wird knapp.Last edited by LinuxTom on Thu Nov 25, 2010 5:32 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Es ist ein Widget, genauso wie das Systemabschnitt-Widget.

Ich glaube nicht, dass du das da reinbekommst.

Knetworkmanager hat, soweit ich weiß, aber noch ein richtiges KDE Frontend.

Evtl. verschwindet das dann?

Tobi

----------

## LinuxTom

Tja und von dem spreche ich. Es sagt aber, dass schon ein andere Manager läuft. Sollte ich also nicht, wie empfohlen /etc/init.d/Networkmanager im Default-Start haben? Kann es wahrscheinlich erst morgen früh wieder ausprobieren.

EDIT: Show Tray Icon lässt sich nicht aktivieren.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

Die icons für den knetworkmanager sind in dem "TrayIcon"-Widget schon enthalten. Nur nicht standardmäßg aktiv.

Ich bin gerade nicht an einer Maschine mit KDE4 aber in den Einstellungen des "TrayIcon"-Widget müsste es eine Option geben um zusätzliche widgets als icon anzuzeigen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe ja die Option auch gefunden, dass man es als Tray-Icon anzeigen lassen kann. Doch das funktioniert komischerweise nicht. Ich muss mal mein Rechner neu starten um das zu verifizieren, doch das geht nicht so schnell, da andere Applikationen noch laufen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was Firefly meint:

Rechte Maustaste auf das SystemTray, dann Entries, dann KNetworkmanager -> Hidden

----------

## LinuxTom

Habe ich schon verstanden, doch ich habe den knetworkmanager (KDE nicht GTK) installiert. Und das Icon kann ich hin schieben wohin ich will. Derzeit rechts neben der Uhrzeit. Es steht nicht dort drin.

Bei Einstellungen -> Sonstiges -> Tray Icon kann ich dann "Show tray icon" aktivieren. Das funktionert aber nicht. Wenn ich wieder rein schaue, ist es wieder deaktiviert. Ich werde mal einen Systemstart machen und dann noch mal probieren. Kann aber noch einige Stunden dauern.

----------

## franzf

Das hört sich aber an, als hättest du es immer noch nicht verstanden. Du musst das kde-plasma-systemtray konfigurieren, nicht den KNetworkManager. Auch nicht über "Miniprogramm hinzufügen". Man kann dort dann auswählen, welche Icons direkt im Tray angezeigt werden sollen. Man kann wählen "immer verstecken, immer anzeigen, automatisch" usw.

----------

## LinuxTom

Du meinst sicher unter "Automatisch ausblenden". Und wenn es dort nicht drin steht? Wie bekomme ich das da rein?

----------

## firefly

Scheinbar stehst du etwas auf dem schlauch  :Wink: 

So Nochmal von mir.

Rechtsklick auf den "System Tray"->"System Tray Settings"

Unter "Display", "Choose which information to show"

Dort unter "Extra Items" den Haken vor "Network Management" setzten.

Dann OK. Nun sollte ein Icon im Tray auftauchen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ok, offensichtlich bin ich doof. Also:

Auf Deutsch, da mein KDE auf Deutsch ist. Ich habe übrigens kde-misc/knetworkmanager installiert.

- Ich gehe in Einstellungen für "Systemabschnitt der Kontrolleiste"

- dann links auf "Plasma-Miniprogramme"

- Dann sehe ich rechts "Netzwerkverwaltung", "Geräteüberwachung" usw.

Da könnte ich vor "Netzwerkverwaltung" ein Häkchen setzen, doch da ist alles ausgegraut. Bei Geräteüberwachung ist ein Häkchen gesetzt.

EDIT: Aber auch die eth0-Schnittstelle (obwohl in ../rc für udev-Start deaktiviert) wird immer automatisch aktiviert. Ich kann sie zwar deaktivieren, doch die kommt immer gleich wieder. Habe mich auch mittels

```
polkit-auth --grant org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.modify --user
```

hinzugenommen.

Die Taste "Systemconnection" ist auch ausgegraut.

----------

## LinuxTom

Welche Versionen setzt ihre denn konkret ein?

```
ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1  USE="avahi bluetooth connection-sharing dhclient dhcpcd gnutls nss -doc -resolvconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-misc/knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20100820  USE="consolekit networkmanager (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -wicd" 0 kB
```

Alles Stabile Pakete.

----------

## LinuxTom

Da ist noch irgend etwas hinsichtlich der Rechte oder zweier unterschiedlicher Dienste im Argen. Ich kann so z.B. keine Systemweite Konfiguration erstellen, obwohl ich folgendes gemacht habe:

```
polkit-auth --grant org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.modify --user "xyf"
```

Wenn ich knetworkmanager in KDE starte, kommt der Hinweis, dass noch ein anderer Dienst parallel arbeitet. Wie bekomme ich das endlich glatt gezogen?

EDIT: Siehe folgenden Beitrag. Hintergrund: man muss den Dienst aus dem Systemabschnitt nehmen, da sonst die Zugriffsrechte andere sind und dann stimmen die ganzen Sachen nicht. Also nicht als selbständiges Applett hinzufügen!Last edited by LinuxTom on Thu Nov 25, 2010 5:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxTom

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Die Taste "Systemconnection" ist auch ausgegraut.

 

Sorry, so doof konnte ich einfach nicht denken. Die Leiste ist bei mir gesperrt. Entsperre ich die Funktioniert es. Am besten ich verstecke mich einfach mal.

----------

